# Do you look conceited?



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Over the years I've had some people tell me that I look conceited. Which is not true at all. This lady even told me once that before she knew me she didn't like me because she thought I was conceited. I know its because I have a serious face and I never smile.... I kind off like it because that way people won't want to talk to me and it feels like it protects me from SA, but sometimes thats not a good thing either....
Any one else here been told they look conceited?


----------



## Ernest (Jul 13, 2005)

I've been told that I'm very unapproachable. I don't know if that's quite the same as looking conceited. I have a serious face most of the time too. It's a self protection thing for me. I was raised in a dysfunctional and abusing family and I learned over the years to not trust people. I think I project a message like "STAY AWAY FROM ME!" I like people and I think I'm very caring. I just don't show that to others and I wish I could change.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I don't know. I've been told I look kind of dangerous, like if you got near me I'd rip your head off...I suppose that's not good.


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

Noone ever tells me how I look so I'm left to guess for myself :stu


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No one has ever told me that, but I feel that I probably do. I don't smile, make eye contact, speak to anyone, and seem completely oblivious of other people.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

It's hard to look conceited when you wear shirts with holes like I do. Am I trying to look superior to the homeless?


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I've never really known..i've got told once of twice that i looked like those popular snobby types..i can also look a tad too serious sometimes and on the verge of crying.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I don't know, because I know I'm not, but some people have told me I looked snobby. To be snobby you have to at least think you're better than other people. I'm just too afraid around people and so I keep to myself, if that makes me snobby... :stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't know because I get different reactions from everybody :lol. Some think I am nice, others think I am mean, and yet others think I am psycho!


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Sometimes. Mostly because I'm never talking to anyone in places like class but I don't appear to be too shy to say anthing, I just look like im not interested in joining in, so they probably think I'm too good to talk to everyone. Also partly becauseof the way I carry myself. I do get cocky sometimes though.


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

A few new friends I've made this semester told me they were interested last year but never approached me because I looked like I had better things to do than talk with them.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Becky said:


> No one's ever said I looked conceited, most people say I look stuck up


Isn't that kind of the same thing?


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I guess I look conceited sometimes. At least I used to. There was this one guy in high school who always told me I looked stuck-up, and when I first met my husband, he said the same thing. He thought I was way out of his league. :b 

It's funny how people can confuse being too afraid to make eye contact with being hung up on yourself.


----------



## Hot11569 (Sep 21, 2005)

I get told all of the time that I look like a B#@&%, I'm told because I look serious and don't walk around with a huge grin on my face..I think walking around with a huge grin on your face all the time is kind of strange :stu


----------



## Fighter86 (Jun 3, 2005)

I've been told I don't look approachable, so I voted 'no' since I think its different from conceited(at least I think it is :b ). But I think people do think I am conceited after they start talking to me. Its like I act like I'm better than others. But I swear its just SA that's making me appear that way, I'm acutally quite a nice person and won't bite :lol


----------

